# Newbie that wants to get started.  Can you help me?



## Toneconsultant (Sep 27, 2019)

Newbie here.  Any suggestions on Where to buy supplies?


----------



## Mourguitars (Sep 27, 2019)

__





						Electronic Parts Online Store - Tayda Electronics
					






					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




the bulk of my stuff i get from here...






						Mouser Electronics  - Electronic Components Distributor
					

Electronic components distributor with huge selection in stock and ready to ship same day with no minimum orders. New electronic parts added daily.




					www.mouser.com
				







__





						Small Bear Electronics
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				







__





						LOVE MY SWITCHES  Guitar Pedal Parts and More! ALWAYS same day shipping!
					

Same day shipping and awesome prices for guitar pedal parts! A family owned business with AMAZING customer service.




					lovemyswitches.com
				








						Mammoth Electronics
					

Mammoth Electronics is your one stop shop for aluminum enclosures, effects pedal parts, guitar parts, amplifier parts, switches, solder, wire, knobs, and more.



					www.mammothelectronics.com
				




Above you should be able to find any hard to get stuff, Good luck and have fun !

Mike


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 27, 2019)

Where are you located?


----------



## Toneconsultant (Sep 27, 2019)

Mike,

Sweet.  Thanks for the info.  I always wanted to get into electronics, but never took that class growing up.  I pick up every bit of info I can, but it's a difficult subject to learn.  Yes, we have the internet and I'll take it, but it sure would be easier if I could strike up a conversation at bar about this stuff.  As you know, that's not happening because nobody knows electronics.

Nostradoomus,  

I'm in the San Francisco Bay area.


----------



## zgrav (Sep 27, 2019)

learning resource: https://guitarpcb.com/forums/topic/pedal-building-guides-mandatory-reading/


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 27, 2019)

eBay is a great resource if you want to find some “new old stock” items, like transistors... you know, if you want the feeling of having authentic vintage Motorola transistors in your build.

Just be aware that with EBay, if the price seems too good to be true, it probably is. 

There are a lot of discussions on here about counterfeit j201 transistors on EBay.


----------



## Toneconsultant (Sep 27, 2019)

I have a lot of homework to do.  Cool!  Thanks folks.


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 27, 2019)

I'll say to make sure not to go cheap on your iron. You want one with temperature control. For an affordable option, I like the Weller WLC100 with the ST8 tip


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Sep 27, 2019)

Toneconsultant said:


> I'm in the San Francisco Bay area


Howdy neighbor ?


----------



## Toneconsultant (Sep 27, 2019)

DGWVI said:


> I'll say to make sure not to go cheap on your iron. You want one with temperature control. For an affordable option, I like the Weller WLC100 with the ST8 tip


 Oh, O got a beauty!  I bought a:

-Weller WE1010NA Digital Soldering station

This this is so cool.  The reason I like it is because when I'm working, I can see the temp I set, but I can also see the real time temp.  This is huge for me because on the old one I had, sometimes it would go into cool down mode.  I wouldn't know and I'd be trying to solder, but all I was doing was heating up my components; not melting soldering.  Now I'm fully away.  I love this station.


----------



## DGWVI (Sep 27, 2019)

Toneconsultant said:


> Oh, O got a beauty!  I bought a:
> 
> -Weller WE1010NA Digital Soldering station
> 
> This this is so cool.  The reason I like it is because when I'm working, I can see the temp I set, but I can also see the real time temp.  This is huge for me because on the old one I had, sometimes it would go into cool down mode.  I wouldn't know and I'd be trying to solder, but all I was doing was heating up my components; not melting soldering.  Now I'm fully away.  I love this station.


Those are nice units. Used one at my old cable/ harness job


----------

